# Sicherheit bei Handwerkern



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 November 2009)

Mal ne frage an die sicherheitsfachkräfte unter euch

wenn ich bei mir zu hause einen handwerker beauftrage

und der chef dieses betriebes schickt seinen mitarbeiter mit einer leiter, die nicht den sicherheitsvorschriften entspricht, los. beim arbeiten auf dieser leiter passiert ein unfall.

hafte ich dann mit, weil ich gesehen habe, dass die leiter nicht sicher ist?

muss ich mit dem betrieb einen vertrag abschliessen, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass nur unter einhaltung der sicherheitsvorschriften gearbeitet werden darf?

oder bin ich aus dem schneider, weil ich ja eine fachfirma beauftragt habe?


----------



## Paule (1 November 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> muss ich mit dem betrieb einen vertrag abschliessen, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass nur unter einhaltung der sicherheitsvorschriften gearbeitet werden darf?
> 
> oder bin ich aus dem schneider, weil ich ja eine fachfirma beauftragt habe?


Also ich sage als Privatmann bist aus dem Schneider.
Außer Du hast die Leiter angesägt. 

Wäre aber trotzdem nett wenn es dem Handwerker sagst bevor er auf der letzten Sprosse angekommen ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 November 2009)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß, ist dieser "Mitarbeiter" über den Arbeitgeber versichert. Bei Unfällen, die wärend einer "betriebsdienlichen Tätigkeit" passieren zahlt fast immer die BG (es wird garantiert Probleme mit Drogen, Alkohol,... geben).
Die meisten Arbeitesunfälle basieren auf menschlichem Versagen. Die BG kann auch dann zur Tasche gebeten werden, wenn er sich zum Arbeiten 'mal schnell auf einen Stuhl stellt. Wir hatten mal (aus meiner Zeit auf dem Bau) einen Sicherheitslehrgang bei der Bau-BG. Da waren die seltsamsten Urteile...

Du kannst den Typen auf die "unsichere" Leiter hinweisen, aber im Grunde genommen geht es Dich nichts an. Sogar das Entfernen von Hirnspritzern auf der Treppe ist versichert...

Vielleicht bekommst Du sogar noch 100 Euro bei "Upps... die Pannenshow"


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Mobi (1 November 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...
> Du kannst den Typen auf die "unsichere" Leiter hinweisen, aber im Grunde genommen geht es Dich nichts an. Sogar das Entfernen von Hirnspritzern auf der Treppe ist versichert...
> 
> ...



Dann möchte ich aber nicht jahrelang mit den Schuldgefühlen kämpfen, nur weil ich einen Menschen oder evtl. auch Familievater, nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, dass seine Leiter defekt ist. Da hätte ich die ihm lieber weggenommen und ihm meine Eigene gegeben, die Meisten haben mit Sicherheit eine Leiter aus Alu zu Hause.


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich aber nicht jahrelang mit den Schuldgefühlen kämpfen, nur weil ich einen Menschen oder evtl. auch Familievater, nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, dass seine Leiter defekt ist. Da hätte ich die ihm lieber weggenommen und ihm meine Eigene gegeben, die Meisten haben mit Sicherheit eine Leiter aus Alu zu Hause.




Das war mein schwarzer Humor... aber so ist es in der Realität. Sicherlich hilft man, wo man kann. Und der Typ hätte auch das Recht diese Leiter zu verweigern... 
Aber wie es ja meistens leider ist: Es muss schnell gehen...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 November 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ...
> 
> hafte ich dann mit, weil ich gesehen habe, dass die leiter nicht sicher ist?
> ...



Du hast es nicht gesehen.  



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> muss ich mit dem betrieb einen vertrag abschliessen, in dem darauf hingewiesen wird, dass nur unter einhaltung der sicherheitsvorschriften gearbeitet werden darf?



Ernsthaft:
Der Normalbürger kann doch gar nicht erkennen, welche Sicherheits-
vorschriften gelten und ob der  Handwerker sie einhält.


----------



## Hermann (2 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich aber nicht jahrelang mit den Schuldgefühlen kämpfen, nur weil ich einen Menschen oder evtl. auch Familievater, nicht darauf hingewiesen habe, dass seine Leiter defekt ist. Da hätte ich die ihm lieber weggenommen und ihm meine Eigene gegeben, die Meisten haben mit Sicherheit eine Leiter aus Alu zu Hause.



also wenn er ne alu leiter nimmt hat er wahrscheinlich schon wieder das nächste problem am hals!


----------



## Mobi (2 November 2009)

Welches denn?


----------



## Hermann (2 November 2009)

das man sich als elektriker nur auf holz bzw kunststoff leitern bewegen sollte


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> das man sich als elektriker nur auf holz bzw kunststoff leitern bewegen sollte



wasn das für ne binsenweisheit? oO


----------



## Mobi (2 November 2009)

Als Elektriker sollte man auch wissen, was man anfassen darf und was nicht. Nicht zu vergessen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, dann kann man auch ruhig eine unisolierte Aluleiter nehmen. Aber es gibt ja auch isolierte.


----------



## MSB (2 November 2009)

> wasn das für ne binsenweisheit? oO


Das ist keine Weisheit, sondern zu aller erst mal die Empfehlung der BG,
objektiv ja auch nicht sooo unsinnvoll.



> Als Elektriker sollte man auch wissen, was man anfassen darf und was nicht. Nicht zu vergessen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, dann kann man auch ruhig eine unisolierte Aluleiter nehmen. Aber es gibt ja auch isolierte.


Sagt einer der von der Praxis scheinbar null Ahnung hat ... aber da du ja gerade dein Häuschen ausbaust,
können wir darüber ja nach deiner Bautätigkeit nochmal diskutieren ...

Aber es schaltet natürlich auch jeder den Hauptschalter aus, bevor er den Schaltschrank öffnet ... Lach ...


Zum Thema ansich:
Es kann dir als Auftraggeber, insbesondere als Privatmann egal sein, wenn der gute Mann von der Leiter fliegt, waum auch immer ...
Schlechtes Gewissen hääte ich da keines, weil sich der gute Mann im Regelfall sehr wohl über den Zustand seiner Sachen bewusst ist,
es interessiert in nur ganz einfach nicht, oder er hat nicht genug Rückgrat gegenüber seinem Chef ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Hermann (2 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Als Elektriker sollte man auch wissen, was man anfassen darf und was nicht. Nicht zu vergessen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln, dann kann man auch ruhig eine unisolierte Aluleiter nehmen. Aber es gibt ja auch isolierte.




ich kenne eigentlich keinen elektriker bzw. elektroniker der nicht mal an spannung gepackt hat egal ob 230 oder 400 v


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Das ist keine Weisheit, sondern zu aller erst mal die Empfehlung der BG,
> objektiv ja auch nicht sooo unsinnvoll.



wenn du noch das entsprechende dokument verlinkst, bekommste von mir auch ein danke ... hab es bei der BG Energie Textil Elektro nicht gefunden...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn du noch das entsprechende dokument verlinkst, bekommste von mir auch ein danke ... hab es bei der BG Energie Textil Elektro nicht gefunden...



... falls Du "ohne" nicht einschlafen kannst: ;-)

http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/arbeitssicherheit/html/modules/bgi500549/500-549/bgi519.pdf


----------



## MSB (2 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn du noch das entsprechende dokument verlinkst, bekommste von mir auch ein danke ... hab es bei der BG Energie Textil Elektro nicht gefunden...



http://www.bgete.de/htdocs/r30/vc_shop/bilder/firma53/mb_06_a02-2009.pdf
Seite 61

Wichtig: Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Empfehlung, aber ist nicht so vorgeschrieben ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mobi (2 November 2009)

Hermann schrieb:


> ich kenne eigentlich keinen elektriker bzw. elektroniker der nicht mal an spannung gepackt hat egal ob 230 oder 400 v



Also an 230V hab ich schon öfters gepackt, aber Ausversehen. Aber 400V, nein danke.
Wenn dann nimm ich eine Aluleiter mit isolierten Füßen. Aber reine Aluleiter nehm ich nicht


----------



## vierlagig (3 November 2009)

wobei ja holz nicht wirklich als isolator gelten kann ... restfeuchte ich immer drin ... und soll ich ehrlich sein? ich hab noch nie ne kunststoffleiter gesehen oO

aber ok, die dokumente geben euch recht


----------



## Paule (3 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wobei ja holz nicht wirklich als isolator gelten kann ... restfeuchte ich immer drin ...


Du sollst Dir ja nicht aus einem frisch geschlagenen Baum eine Leiter schnitzen 


vierlagig schrieb:


> und soll ich ehrlich sein? ich hab noch nie ne kunststoffleiter gesehen


Ich schon, eine knall rote. 
Habe jetzt aber keine Ahnung, ob die nur einen Kunststoff Überzug hatte oder aus Vollmaterial war. Nur aus Kunststoff wäre sie wahrscheinlich nicht stabil genug.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 November 2009)

Bevor ihr euch noch haut

es war kein elektriker sondern eine maler

und da der strom bei uns im allgäu auch schon durch unterirdische kabel ins haus kommt, war die gefahr eines stromschlags vernachlässig bar


----------



## knabi (3 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Also an 230V hab ich schon öfters gepackt, aber Ausversehen. Aber 400V, nein danke.
> Wenn dann nimm ich eine Aluleiter mit isolierten Füßen. Aber reine Aluleiter nehm ich nicht


 
Was ist denn das für'n Unsinn? Meinst Du, 230V sind weniger gefährlich als 400V? Wohl kaum. Jeder Stift im 1. Lehrjahr bekommt eingebläut, daß es nicht von der Höhe der Spannung abhängt, ob es Folgen für den hat, der mit Spannung in Berührung kommt (mal abgesehen davon, daß die angesprochenen 400V ja nur Leiter gegen Leiter anliegen - die Berührung eines Außenleiters wäre also dasselbe, als wenn Du "nur" 230V berührst).
Diese lachse Haltung "...da hat doch jeder Elektriker schon mal angepackt..." kotzt mich an - klar hat jeder schon mal ein Ding gewischt bekommen - leider gibt es auch jedes Jahr Kollegen, die das nicht überleben.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (3 November 2009)

Zum eigentlichen Problem - ich würde den Handwerker zumindest mal darauf hinweisen, wenn mir die Leiter allerdings zu gefährlich aussieht, auch mal beim Chef anrufen. Wobei das Thema Maler und Leitern ja sowieso ein eigenes ist - das sind ja auch die einzigen "Handwerker", die mit Ihrer Leiter wie auf Stelzen gehen können...

Als ich noch beim großen S angestellt war, gab es dort die ganz klare Vorschrift für unsere Montagetruppen, daß -soweit möglich- ausschließlich Holzleitern zu verwenden sind (die Ausnahmen waren lange Anlegeleitern). Ich seh mich noch mit der 18er Stehlieter aus Holz durch das Treppenhaus in den 5. Stock rennen - spart jedes Fitnesstudio! Die betriebliche Regelung ging sogar soweit, daß isoliertes Werkzeug komplett verboten war - es sollte eben nicht unter Spannung gearbeitet werden. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt.

In meiner jetzigen Firma setzen wir aber auch vorwiegend Kunststoffleitern ein - die sind tatsächlich knallrot und aus einem glasfaserverstärkten Kunststoff gefertigt (übrigens sehr stabil und fast so leicht wie eine Alu-Leiter)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> und da der strom bei uns im allgäu auch schon durch unterirdische kabel ins haus kommt, war die gefahr eines stromschlags vernachlässig bar


 
doch so weit seid ihr schon da oben, ihr sprengt aber die kabel in die erde (fels)...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> doch so weit seid ihr schon da oben, ihr sprengt aber die kabel in die erde (fels)...



Oh die nordlichter haben wieder keine ahnung

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagelfluh#In_Mitteleuropa


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Oh die nordlichter haben wieder keine ahnung
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagelfluh#In_Mitteleuropa


 
aber AuD, dein link sagt doch nichts anderes das ich mit einen 
Klappspaten nicht mehr klar komme.



> Die im nördlichen Alpenvorland vorkommenden, geologisch jungen Konglomerate werden als *Nagelfluh* bezeichnet, z. B. in der Nagelfluhkette im Oberallgäu und in den St. Galler Voralpen, v.a. im unteren Toggenburg. Sie gehören geologisch meist zur Molasse, es sind jedoch auch jüngere Nagelfluh-Vorkommen bekannt (Teufelskeller bei Baden). Nagelfluh erinnert an Beton: In einer verbackenen Masse sind abgerundete Gesteinsbrocken eingeschlossen, die im Verwitterungsprozess langsam an die Oberfläche gelangen und abbröckeln.


 
außer mann hat Maulfurfartige Hände wie du...hier ein Link mit Bild von dir...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Maulwurf


----------



## Mobi (3 November 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für'n Unsinn? Meinst Du, 230V sind weniger gefährlich als 400V? Wohl kaum. Jeder Stift im 1. Lehrjahr bekommt eingebläut, daß es nicht von der Höhe der Spannung abhängt, ob es Folgen für den hat, der mit Spannung in Berührung kommt (mal abgesehen davon, daß die angesprochenen 400V ja nur Leiter gegen Leiter anliegen - die Berührung eines Außenleiters wäre also dasselbe, als wenn Du "nur" 230V berührst).
> Diese lachse Haltung "...da hat doch jeder Elektriker schon mal angepackt..." kotzt mich an - klar hat jeder schon mal ein Ding gewischt bekommen - leider gibt es auch jedes Jahr Kollegen, die das nicht überleben.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Das ist mir schon klar das es auf den Strom und die Dauer ankommt. Nur ich meinte damit, dass 230V kurzzeitig schon wehtuen, und 400V nochmehr, gut dazu musst du erstmal zwei Leiter berühren, aber möglich ist alles. Ich finde das auch ganz schön lebensmüde wie manche damit umgehen, "230V ist doch nix". Aber jede ist seines Glückes Schmied.


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2009)

@AUDsu: sah es ungefähr so aus?


----------



## Jan (4 November 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass du als Leihe nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden kannst.

Aber wenn du z. B. Ausgebildete Sicherheitsfachkraft bist und evt. auch noch einen Job hast, bei dem du solche Leitern beurteilen mußt und dies auch kannst, dann würde ich mir schon Sorgen um meine "Zulassung" machen.

Wenn ich pfuschen würde, würde ich auch meinen Titel verlieren.


----------



## vierlagig (4 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass du als Leihe nicht verantwortlich gemacht werden kannst.



hätte AUDsu seine leiter geliehen, hätte der handwerker bestimmt sicherer gearbeitet


----------



## Jan (5 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar das es auf den Strom und die Dauer ankommt. Nur ich meinte damit, dass 230V kurzzeitig schon wehtuen, und 400V nochmehr, gut dazu musst du erstmal zwei Leiter berühren, aber möglich ist alles. Ich finde das auch ganz schön lebensmüde wie manche damit umgehen, "230V ist doch nix". Aber jede ist seines Glückes Schmied.


 
Zwei Leiter habe ich auch schon hinbekommen (völlig unbeabsichtigt).
Hatte riesen Glück.

@ vierlagig
Das mag sein.


----------



## Mobi (5 November 2009)

Und haste noch irgendwelche Spätfolgen gehabt. Hast dumit einem Arm die beiden berührt oder mit dem einen den einen Leiter und dem anderen den anderen Leiter?


----------



## Jan (6 November 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Und haste noch irgendwelche Spätfolgen gehabt. Hast dumit einem Arm die beiden berührt oder mit dem einen den einen Leiter und dem anderen den anderen Leiter?


 
Ich habe in den Schaltschrank gegriffen (war davon überzeugt, dass alle Geräte Berührungssicher sind). War ein altes Schütz drin; von Vorne Berührungssicher, aber von oben (wo die Leiter angeschlossen werden) war es nicht berührungssicher. Habe mit dem einen Finger die eine Phase berührt und mit dem Anderen die andere (denke ich). Habe mich gewundert, warum das Schütz brummt. Dann habe ich vorne direkt auf das Gehäuse gefasst und gemerkt, dass das Schütz gar nicht brummt.
Ich habe wohl sehr viel glück gehabt (trocken, gut isolierende Schuhe, nicht fest auf die Kontakte gedrückt).
Habe keine Spätfolgen davon getragen. Habe ja auch keinen richtigen Schlag bekommen.
Mehr glück als Verstand. Seit dem bin ich noch vorsichtiger geworden.


----------



## jabba (6 November 2009)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe in den Schaltschrank gegriffen (war davon überzeugt, dass alle Geräte Berührungssicher sind). War ein altes Schütz drin; von Vorne Berührungssicher, aber von oben (wo die Leiter angeschlossen werden) war es nicht berührungssicher. Habe mit dem einen Finger die eine Phase berührt und mit dem Anderen die andere (denke ich). Habe mich gewundert, warum das Schütz brummt. Dann habe ich vorne direkt auf das Gehäuse gefasst und gemerkt, dass das Schütz gar nicht brummt.
> Ich habe wohl sehr viel glück gehabt (trocken, gut isolierende Schuhe, nicht fest auf die Kontakte gedrückt).
> Habe keine Spätfolgen davon getragen. Habe ja auch keinen richtigen Schlag bekommen.
> Mehr glück als Verstand. Seit dem bin ich noch vorsichtiger geworden.



"Wat is dat  en schwuler verzäll" Sorry komme aus Köln.

Wenn ich mit den Fingern in den Schrank packe sehe ich doch ob ich da dran kommen kann, und bei zwei Phasen an einer Hand, wat nützen da einem gut isolierte Schuhe ?
Wenn Du wirklich 400V an den Fingern erwischt hättest , wäre dir ein brummen vom Schütz scheiss-Egal.

Zurück zum Thema.

Wenn man einen Handwerksbetrieb mit einer Leistung beauftragt ist diese ganz komplett für sich in der Entscheidung was für die Sicherheit notwendig ist.
Man darf aber den nicht auf ein Dach jagen und sagen "mach ich immer so" und wiegt 50kg und der Typ 120kg. " Das Dach is sicher" .
Wenn man bedenken hat, sollte man aber darauf hinweisen, aber diese muss der Mitarbeiter nicht beachten. Man kann im extremfall die Arbeit untersagen.
ABER: wenn ich überlege auf was für Leitern ich in der Lehre unterwegs war, das wäre heute ein Foto wert.

Auch wenn man als Sicherheitsfachkraft zu Hause einen Handwerker hat, muss man davon ausgehen der der genau weiss was er macht.
Wer hat denn von euch schon mal einen Handwerker gesehen, der seine Hilti mit einem PRCD betreibt ? 
Wäre ja auch dann notwendig die Leute darüber zu informieren, das aus meiner Steckdose gefährlicher Strom kommt, ich diesen zwar immer benutze aber es für ihn viel zu gefährlich sei.

Habe fertig :sb5: .


----------



## hausenm (7 November 2009)

Kommt auf den jeweiligen Fall an: als Auftraggeber habe ich eine Mitverantwortung- bei grob fahrlässigen mängeln oder Arbeitsweisen muß ich dem Handwerker (Bastler oder Maler) darauf hnweisen. Wenn die BG, nach einem Unfall die Grobfahrlässigkeit erkennt dann hat auch der Auftraggeber eine Erklärung dazu abzugeben. OK das 60 jährige Mütterchen kann Leitern und Gerüste genauso wenig beurteilen wie Finanzbeamte aber wir sollten es doch besser können! Oder?
Nun was das Stromschlagthema betrifft- hatte mal eine Begegnung mit 1100V (in Panama- Isolator der FU IGBT wegen Überspannung durchgeschossen). Ich habe noch NIE einen FU soweit fliegen sehen und der Doc im Krankenhaus war alles andere als froh mich zu sehen. Spätfolgen: keine bekannten.
So long


----------



## nade (8 November 2009)

Holzleitern... seh ich für Elektriker aufm Bau sogar als Gefährlich.

Für Techniker einen riesen Schrecken einzujagen, sind Holzleitern gut...
Hab dies mal gemacht, mit Wissen, das ein FI/RCD vorhanden ist, und dieser extrem früh Aislöst.
Leichtsinnig, zugegeben. Hat aber seine Wirkung erreicht, und zwar ein Techniker Kreidebleich.
Soviel dazu. Lieber eine Aluleiter und auch einmal mehr messen, als 2 Leiter leichtsinnig in die Hand zu nehmen, weil bei der Holzleiter (L) keine spürbare Spannung führt....

Bei PV Anlagen ist ebenso wenig eine Holzleiter nützlich, wenn da wer meint + & - von den Modulen gleichzeitig in die Pfoten zu Nehmen. Die meist zwischen 300 und 400V Gleisspannung können gut weh tun, oder eben bei "Kurzschluss" einen schönen blauen Lichtbogen Zaubern.

Zum Thema, auf tech Mängel kann man Hinweisen, aber ob dies dann was am Verhalten des Handwerkers ändert, ist dahingestellt...
Das ist Ebensowenig hilfreich, wie einem anderen Gewerk mittelen, das seine Maschinen/Leitungen nichtmehr Arbeitssicher sind. Auch ein Versuch diese durch Unbrauchbar machen aus dem Verkehr ziehn hat schon so sein Nachspiel...


----------



## Paule (8 November 2009)

Manchmal muss man halt improvisieren 
Siehe Anhang


----------



## nade (8 November 2009)

Ja.. nur gut wenn die BG nicht dann vorbeikommt, wenn man auf einem "Rollgerüst" ohne die Traversen in der 2. etage noch ne Leiter draufstellt um dann Kanal oder Kuparohr mit der Hilti Anzuschießen...


----------



## Question_mark (8 November 2009)

*Ist doch ganz einfach ...*

Hallo,

also erstmal müssen wir doch zwei Fälle unterscheiden :

1) Ich bin Privatmann und beauftrage einen Fachbetrieb
2) ich bin eine Firma und beauftrage einen Fachbetrieb

mit der Durchführung eines Auftrages.

Habe ich als Privatmann einen Fachbetrieb beauftragt, ist der AN für die fachgerechte und in Sachen Arbeitssicherheit verantwortliche Durchführung des Auftrages zuständig. Ich kann den AN auf Mißstände in der Sicherheit hinweisen, eine rechtliche Verantwortung dazu habe ich nicht.  Und ich kann bei nicht sachgemäßer Durchführung des Auftrages in Bezug auf Arbeitssicherheit den Auftrag noch nicht einmal stornieren. 
Oder eventuell nur den Spuk über einen Hinweis an das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt beenden. 

Beauftrage ich jedoch als Bereichsleiter zB. Elektrobereich in einem Gewerbebetrieb eine Fachfirma, bin ich als Fachkraft beim AG verantwortlich für die Abwicklung der Arbeiten im Sinne des Arbeitsschutzes. Also das die Mitarbeiter des AN Sicherheitsausrüstung entsprechend der Gefahrenlage benutzen, Umweltvorschriften beachten, eine Einweisung über Sicherheitsvorschriften und mögliche Gefahrenlagen erhalten u.s.w.
Hört sich kompliziert an, ist aber im Grunde ganz simpel. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

